# bubble caprice need pics



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

i got a 96 caprice and im gonna hook it up got the fast bag setup for it and spare but dont know about my system options i got a set of 12s but just dont have any ideas they r diamond audio d612d2s any pics will help thanks looking at a blow thru the back dash or whatever thanks :biggrin:


----------

